# Photo visible sur Iphone mais grise sur ordi



## sebplongeur (10 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, 

petit problème découvert récemment de retour d'un petit week end  entre amis. 
Pendant un certain temps toutes les photos prises avec mon 5C sous IOS 10.3.3. sont visible sur mon Iphone dans l'appli Photos mais illisibles sont mon PC après les avoir transférées. Je remarque que toutes ont une taille beaucoup plus petite que la normale (jusqu'à 12Ko)...
Pourtant l'Iphone les présente... donc elles existent en mémoire ...

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà rencontré le problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------

